# edit-Befehl



## hahni (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

statt "mcedit" habe ich "edit" ausgeführt (Zeile 15):

---
   14  less /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin
   15  edit /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/clamassassin
---

Es kam eine Fehlermeldung und es wurde vermutlich abgebrochen. Was macht dieser Befehl? Könnte etwas an beschädigt oder falsch gespeichert worden sein?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du wissen willst, was ein Befehl macht, schau ma besteen in die manpage. In diesem Fall also:

man edit

Der Befehl edit gehört zum mailcap Paket, ich denke nicht, dass er was kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## hahni (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

im Erklärungstext hatte ich schon nachgesehen! Allerdings sagte mir das nicht allzuviel, weswegen ich dich parallel dazu befragen wollte 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

